# SYDNEY | West Village | 129m | 39 fl | U/C



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

A mixed use proposal for Sydney's 'second CBD' - Parramatta.



CULWULLA said:


> thanks to Upwards for this thread info
> 76-100	Church	Street,	PARRAMATTA
> 
> Demolition of	existing structures	and	the	construction	and	strata	subdivision	of	a	39 storey	'Mixed	Use
> ...


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*6/7*

Site boarded up


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Site prep well underway on this project which is now known as 'West Village.'



Parra 1 said:


> Parramatta Church & Parkes Sts Crn 25.11.2016 13 by Parracity, on Flickr
> 
> Parramatta Church & Parkes Sts Crn 25.11.2016 10 by Parracity, on Flickr
> 
> ...


The design:



CULWULLA said:


> should be a welcome additon to this end of town


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742001&page=4


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Officially under construction now.

Pictures from May 10 courtesy of Parra_1 in the Parramatta sub-forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742001&page=7



Parra 1 said:


> Parramatta West Village Work 10.5.2018 1 by Parracity, on Flickr
> 
> Parramatta West Village Work 10.5.2018 6 by Parracity, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## michaelruthers79 (Apr 30, 2019)

That looks good. Who are the commercial builders Mount Isa who did that? That looks so nice.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Update*



ArthurDayne said:


>


----------

